# Does anyone elses cat enjoy a belly rub?



## Woodsman (Jan 9, 2007)

I don't mean tolarate, I mean enjoy...

My cat loves a belly rub, She will even flip over and spread her legs like a dog. I know this is unuasual, as every other cat I have known would rip your arm off if you tried this. I wanted to see how common it is.

thanks
Brian


----------



## amaranth (Nov 20, 2006)

It doesn't seem very common, but Brady enjoys it. I think many cats are nervous about exposing their stomachs because it is a vulnerable area. When he wants more attention, he'll purposely flop over on the floors in front of me and lie on his back. He also likes to have his back area near his tail petted, as well as patted. If I start to do that, he often flips over so that I can pet his stomach next.


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

My Milo will lay on his back for an hour for a good tummy rub also my Batboy, Diana, & Dexter. And they were all born outside!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Some of mine do, some don't. There doesn't seem to be any rhyme/reason between feral or kitten raised. They either like it or not. The ones that do, especially like it when they've been snoozing and will streeeetch out for long, slow sweeps across the belly.
Heidi


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Sadie just loves to have her belly rubbed. Trixie, on the other hand, will get very upset if someone even tries to rub her belly.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Rocket and Twinkie do, to a certain extent; I had to teach them to enjoy it. It doesn't come naturally for a cat.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Some of my cats loved belly rubs, others hated them. Seemed pretty random as to whether they liked it or not
rcat


----------



## waschaf (Jan 10, 2007)

My ginger girl loves it ,but the other girl will not let me.


----------



## kitty_kisses (Jun 27, 2004)

Otis will lay on his back sopread eagle just waiting for that belly rub....


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

Twix likes it when I rub his stomach. He'll roll onto his back with his feet sticking out and just look at me like "well? Rub me!" When I do he sometimes rolls from side to side and purrs.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

all of mine like belly rubs but Mischka is the one that just drops and rolls over to get you to do it LOL


----------



## pookie769 (Feb 5, 2005)

Out of the 11 cats I've owned only one liked it. Domino will actually roll on his back between me and the chair arm, waiting for his tummy rub.


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Let's see......

Phmokey LOVES belly rubs, stretches out and puts his gargantuan purrbox at high volume.
Brrruce enjoys belly rubs, almost as much as Phmokey.
Rebel Buster also likes them.
(Hmmm, Phmokey, Brrrruce and Rebel are littermates.)
Robbie sometimes adores belly rubs, and sometimes his delicate brain cells register paranoia and he freaks.
Chip will sometimes allow a belly rub, but he would never ask for one.
Maggie hates them. Maggie hates everything. Except maybe one of the 3 or 6 cans of cat food that have been opened in the last 15 minutes trying to find out just what might please her this moment.
Chica BEGS for belly rubs. But Chica is conniving and evil. Once the hand is in position, it is mauled by every claw and tooth in her sinister body. Then she laughs, and purrs, and says, "Oh, please do it again --- I loved it!!!"


----------



## pookie769 (Feb 5, 2005)

CataholicsAnonymous said:


> Let's see......
> 
> Phmokey LOVES belly rubs, stretches out and puts his gargantuan purrbox at high volume.
> Brrruce enjoys belly rubs, almost as much as Phmokey.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Sounds like you've got a handfull with your gang!


----------



## Shadue (Oct 31, 2006)

This is the same scene that greets me EVERY night when I come home from work...










Make your deductions from there.


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Etcetera loves belly rubs.....the Hobo will tolerate them as long as he gets a treat afterwards. You risk losing everything south of your wristwatch if you try it with any of the others :lol:


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

> Sounds like you've got a handfull with your gang!


Handful? Hands?? I have no hands, just bloody stumps 8O 



> This is the same scene that greets me EVERY night when I come home from work...
> 
> 
> 
> Make your deductions from there.


My deduction ---- that's the exact same look evil Chica has before she bloodies my hand-stumps yet again. :twisted:


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 9, 2007)

I guess its more common then I thought. 

Shadue: I am greeted by a similiar scene when I get home from work. My cat rolls back and forth until I take off my coat and come over for about ten minute serious petting session. Its really a great end to even the most miserable day of work.  Then she remembers that she's "starving to death" at lets me know if no uncertain terms. 

After she eats I get a reminder to clean her litter boxes and then its playtime. 

Well, the princess is summoning me, her loyal subject. Gotta go...

Brian


----------



## bagulec (Jan 16, 2007)

well...my girl is very young and i think she acctually don't know jet 
She startes to like when I pet her years on the front and a bit on the back, she dosen't like when we pet her on her back especially near the tail! She let as pet her belly but she doesn't seem to eater love it or hate it...but everything ahead of us ))


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

That picture is too cute! You can just hear him (her?) saying, "Do me! do me!'


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Sunny when she was a youger kitten LOVED them and would allow one every chance she got. But now that she's older, she likes them on _occasion_/


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Yes, Baby sometimes does. I've learned to tell when she's had enough. I actually get this feeling and I stop.


----------



## loveshobbits (Dec 11, 2006)

Ragdolls and Ragamuffins are two breeds that like to have their bellys rubbed, although you will find exceptions to any rule. I had a Ragdoll named Andy, and he loved a belly rub. 

Miss Mouse likes a belly rub, I usually start rubbing her tummy while she's standing on my lap, soon she falls over, exposing more tummy, but I can never do it for very long, before she starts playing with my hand.

The Rexes seem to have ticklish tummies as they will twitch and jump up as soon as their bellys are touched.

Michelle


----------



## MandyJoBo (Apr 13, 2006)

Both of my cats have always loved to have their bellies rubbed! Cupid takes it a step farther...I believe he is addicted! He will wiggle around on his back at the feet of anyone with hands to rub him with, and won't stop until the person rubs him. Then he'll just lay there, occassionally wiggling, and he'll take his paws (front & back) and put them around the hand as if he's saying "DON'T stop!" :lol: It's enough for a cute overdose, so I can't do it for too long. 

If I were rich, I'd get a cat nanny and pay her to rub him when I need a break!


----------



## TortieLover (Jan 23, 2007)

My cat loves having her belly rubbed. If she ever has had enough of ir, which is very rare, she gently paws me on the arm, no claws, but just a sigh "I've had enough now".


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Holly loves belly rubs and will spread 'em wide to facilitate. She'll also let me kiss her belly and blow raspberries on it. Maggie isn't fond of them and will just jump up and run away. Kobi hates them and will try to take your hand off if you touch his stomach.


----------



## -Ann- (Jun 30, 2006)

Cooper flips over on his back when he wants to play. He's not that into belly rubs, but he LOVES it when I stick my foot on his belly and shake him. He grabs me and starts nipping at me and kicking me. He doesn't do it hard because he's not mad, just playing. Sometimes he gets a little too wound up and scratches me, but that's OK.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

-Ann- said:


> Cooper flips over on his back when he wants to play. He's not that into belly rubs, but he LOVES it when I stick my foot on his belly and shake him. He grabs me and starts nipping at me and kicking me. He doesn't do it hard because he's not mad, just playing. Sometimes he gets a little too wound up and scratches me, but that's OK.


That's not a good idea to use your foot as a play thing because he'll learn that its ok and do it whenever he feels, you'll get hurt and this will get annoying, use a toy instead.


----------



## -Ann- (Jun 30, 2006)

DesnBaby said:


> -Ann- said:
> 
> 
> > Cooper flips over on his back when he wants to play. He's not that into belly rubs, but he LOVES it when I stick my foot on his belly and shake him. He grabs me and starts nipping at me and kicking me. He doesn't do it hard because he's not mad, just playing. Sometimes he gets a little too wound up and scratches me, but that's OK.
> ...


I'm sure that could become an issue with some cats, and it's a very good warning. Thankfully, that's not an issue with Cooper. He doesn't get aggressive unless we're playing one of our games. Outside of those times he's very passive. He's been with us for 9 years now.


----------

